# [V] PC Spiele



## Primaldoom (7. April 2009)

Verkaufe diese Spiele.

*Dark Messiah of Might and Magic (Collectors Edition)*.-CD hat Leichte kratzer funzt aber einwandfrei.-
*F.E.A.R.* -Top Zustand.-
*F.E.A.R. Extraction Point* - Top Zustand.-
*F.E.A.R. Mission Perseus* - Top Zustand.-
*Hellgate London* -Top Zustand.-
*Riddick* -Top Zustand.-
*Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter* -Top Zustand.-
*Rainbow Six Vegas* -Top Zustand.-
*Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare* -Top Zustand.-
*Dead Space* -Top Zustand.-
*Quake 4* -Top Zustand.-

alles Deutsche erstausgaben.
Versand 1,50 Euro.oder wer mehrere Spiele möchte auch als Packchen für 4,00 Euro
Preise kommen von euch.
mfg


----------



## Kreon (10. April 2009)

Primaldoom am 07.04.2009 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> *Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare* -Top Zustand.-
> *Dead Space* -Top Zustand.-
> 
> mfg



Wie oft wurde Dead Space schon aktiviert?


----------



## Primaldoom (10. April 2009)

Kreon am 10.04.2009 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Primaldoom am 07.04.2009 08:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1 Mal und dann wurde es mit dem DeAuthManagementTool von EA Deinstalliert Es sind alle Installationen wieder frei

mfg


----------



## Kreon (10. April 2009)

15 Euro für Dead Space


----------



## Primaldoom (10. April 2009)

Kreon am 10.04.2009 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> 15 Euro für Dead Space



für 20 euro inkl.Versand ist es deins.


----------



## Kreon (10. April 2009)

Primaldoom am 10.04.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 10.04.2009 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



17 Euro inkl. Versand ist mein letztes Angebot, aber nur weil Ostern ist, btw frohe Ostern!


----------



## Primaldoom (10. April 2009)

Kreon am 10.04.2009 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Primaldoom am 10.04.2009 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



18,50 Euro.
weiter runter gehe nicht.
bye


----------



## Kreon (10. April 2009)

ok, dann bin ich leider raus, mein Osterbudget gibt echt nicht mehr her


----------



## Primaldoom (10. April 2009)

Kreon am 10.04.2009 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann bin ich leider raus, mein Osterbudget gibt echt nicht mehr her



OK ,dann nicht.   

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




STEHT NOCH ALLES ZUM VERKAUF!!!




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Primaldoom (12. April 2009)

*" CLOSED "*


----------

